# Psychiatric Service Dogs



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 14, 2008)

Psychiatric Service Dogs
By Dr. Deborah Serani
Thu, Jun 5 2008

Did you know that Service Animals work with children and adults who experience psychiatric and neuropsychological issues?

Psychiatric Service Dogs can enhance the life of many. Children and adults with ADHD, Autism, Asperger's, Anxiety, Agoraphobia, Depression, Epilepsy, Phobia, Social Anxiety, Post Traumatic Stress, Tourette's, and the list goes on. There are many things a Psychiatric Service Dog can provide, like - - Need a reminder to take your medication? A Service Dog can aid in the task. Afraid to take the elevator - the Dog can help to push the elevator button and accompany you while you conquer your fear. Having a Panic Attack or Seizure as the picture above shows? The Service Dog will guard and protect you and bark for help.  So many things...

And remember, if you see a Service Dog, ask the owner if he/she is "working". Dogs can be petted and played with only when they are on a break!

*More Information*
Dr. Deb: Psychiatric Service Dogs 
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/116163-post2.html 
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/126216-post6.html


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

This is so neat!  We just got a rescue dog who is exceptionally sweet.  Our vet is going to work with us because she thinks she will be a good "therapy" dog for the nursing homes in the area.  Animals are really our friends....


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree Texas Girl.  I am going to call that place I found to inquire on a Psychiatric Service dog for myself.    I personally think I would benefit greatly from it and the dog would to, cause I would spoil it rotten as well


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan!  I know Maddie (our new dog) is wonderful for me - and rescuing her was one of the best things I ever did.  Good luck!

:friends:

TG


----------



## NicNak (Apr 11, 2009)

*Canada*
Guelph, Ontario
K9 Helpers - Training Psychiatric Service Dogs

Thorndale, Ontario
Baker Dog Behavioral Centre

Apple Hill, Ontario
Stalworth Kennels

*USA*
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Colorado Service Dogs, Inc.

Golden Kimba Psychiatric Service Dogs, Lafayette, CO 
720-890-8278

Warren, Massachusetts
American Poodles At Work

Yankee Hill, California
K9 Crossroads

Scottsdale, Arizona
Power Paws Assistance Dogs

Maryville, Tennessee
Wilderwood Service Dogs

Kahuku, Hawaii
Hawaii Fi-do

Concordia, Kansas
CARES, Inc.
Address: P.O. Box 314; Concordia, KS 66901-0314
Phone: (785) 243-1077 or (800) 498-1077
Fax: (785) 243-1079

*International*
Kuranda, QLD, Australia
A.W.A.R.E Dogs Australia

Taiwan Assistance Dogs, Taipei, Taiwan 
011-886-2-23516532 

Samsung Assistance Dog Services
310 Jeondae- Ri, Pokog-Myun; Yongin-Si, Kyonggi-Do
Korea
Phone: 82 31 320 9222
Fax: 82 31 320 8934

*Europe*
Oberndorf; Austria
Partner-Hunde
Service in Austria and Germany


_I will add to this list if I locate more places that train Psychiatric Service Dogs._


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks NicNak it is good to know this service is available to those who would benefit from a canine company. I know of some who would and i will pass this information on to them. mary


----------



## Atlantean (May 15, 2010)

One thing many people dont realize, is you cant register a psychiatric service or therapy animal without undergoing special training, if the animal provides emotional support and isnt required to perform any special tasks.  I registered my animal and have not had any problems whatsoever taking her anywhere.


----------



## Banned (May 15, 2010)

Hi Atlantean,

Can you provide more information as to how you registered your animal or with who? What was required? Was there a cost? Etc...

Additionally, there is a difference between a Psychiatric Service Dog and an Emotional Support Animal, and the laws regarding each will vary.

Some of our members may find your information valuable, Atlantean.


----------



## Atlantean (May 15, 2010)

I registered mine through the United Service Animal Registry (USAR) and the cost for the animal was $50 and to register myself as a handler was $20.  You dont have to register ourself as a handler, I just did because I wanted to  work with other animals.  You get a card and stickers for crates and lifetime listing in their database.

Here is their website:
USARplus ~ United Service Animal Registry ~ Copyright? 2006-2009 ~ All Rights Reserved


----------

